# Methane and Leaky Gas - why a low flatulogenic diet is important



## tummyrumbles

Bacterial gasses are bioactive and can affect intestinal transit. Most people are predominantly methane or hydrogen producers. In IBS, hydrogen producers tend to be diarrhea-predominant and methane producers, constipation-predominant.

Overproduction of gas is generally caused by carbohydrate maldigestion. Carbohydrates are made up of fibre and starch, which is ultimately broken down into sugars. Fibre, starch and complex sugars can all be problem foods if they aren't digested properly, either because we lack the proper enzymes, or because there is a bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine which ferments undigested food, causing excess gas.

Testing has shown that methane producers have a longer gut transit time compared to hydrogen producers. Methane may cause segmental, non-propulsive contractions which also slow gut transit. Methane may also restrict serotonin, a neurotransmitter that modulates peristalsis.

In the following study, it is believed that methane may increase the perception of pain in the colon. Methanogens oxidise hydrogen to create methane. Hydrogen sulfide, also a neuromodulator, is believed to have analgesic, pain reducing properties.

Methanogens in Human Health and Disease

http://www.nature.com/ajgsup/journal/v1/n1/full/ajgsup20126a.html

"Although not directly studied, it is also possible that methanogen overgrowth relative to sulfide-reducing bacteria could enhance abdominal pain by attenuating production of hydrogen sulfide, a known gaseous neuromodulator with significant antinociceptive effects."

"Patients with methanogenic flora had weaker anal sphincter pressure and rectal hypersensitivity compared with nonmethanogenic patients."

Methane gas may not only increase pain sensation, but also have a detrimental affect on anal sphincter sensitivity. This means that even a moderate amount of gas may exert a pressure on a compromised anal sphincter.

Methane gas can be minimised by a low-flatulogenic diet which is based on meat and fish, moderate fats, and well-cooked low FODMAP vegetables.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

Thanks for sharing the article and for informing us about low flatulogenic diet. What is your diet like ?


----------



## annie7

thanks, tummyrumbles!

ps--like your new avatar---cute!


----------



## tummyrumbles

Yes thanks Annie, he's cute isn't he. Indianropetrick, this is my basic, low-gas diet but I must admit I stray from it a fair bit because it's hard to keep to.

Breakfast: oatmeal with A2 milk and sugar. 1 pot hot tea (3 cups)

lunch: 4 slices toast. Boiled egg or cheddar cheese slices.

dinner: meat or fish with low FODMAP veges: mashed potato & pumpkin, mashed sweet potato, boiled green beans, zucchini, carrots

dessert: ripe banana & yoghurt or Cornetto / Drumstick ice cream.

I seem to get a fair bit of gas from the yoghurt so I'm not sure if I should really eat this or not. I know wheat isn't a good food but I really don't know what else to eat for lunch. Toast seems to be better digested than bread. Note: no fried rice in this diet!

It's a fairly low starch, low fibre diet but not too unhealthy so I hope it helps someone.


----------

